# Down Under wonder



## bollie7 (Nov 27, 2014)

Down Under Wonder- welllllll not quite - 
I've cut and pasted a bit of this from my other post in another thread
Long story involving an ex wife and near bankruptcy because of said ex wife. In my other life I had a 16 metre L X 8 metre D X 2.7 metre high at the wall shed, complete with insulation and 3 phase power. You dont realise how much stuff you accumulate until you have to move on.
Anyway I've moved all the gear I managed to keep three times in the last five years. I remarried almost two years ago and my new wife and I have been spending a lot of time renovating the old house we have. Every now and then I have been able to fit in a little time in the shed slowly getting it organised.
The current shed is 6.5 metres long X 3.2 metres wide. I also have a single garage under the house and some additional storage under the house. 
I'm still in the setting up process (this working for a living really slows you down .lol). I have a few steel drawer cabinets which you can really store some stuff in. I still have a Bridgeport clone in the garage which I will have to pull apart to move up the back yard to the shed (sloping block). The only access into the shed is though a single side hinged door about 1 metre wide so even if I was able to get the mill up there in one piece it wouldn't go through the door. (sometimes I think basket weaving might have been a better choice for using up my spare time).
I have a small McMillan (Lontaine) lathe, Old Australian made "Richardson" drill press,bench grinder, mig welder and a pile of assorted bits and pieces. I'm still thinking about how/where I'm going to fit the mill in. I'm fairly sure I'll have to relocate some stuff from the back shed to under the house. 
The pics show a view taken from roughly the centre looking at each end. Also a shot of one of the local ladies just outside the door.
regards
bollie7


----------



## fixit (Nov 27, 2014)

That's my kind of shop !

fixit


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 27, 2014)

That's a great space!  That's a strange looking squirrel... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daveyscrap (Nov 27, 2014)

Very nice shop.  And I wish I had some neighbor ladies that looked that cute !!


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice shop. Looks like you have plenty of floor space. You need to get it like mine, where one has to normally walk sideways to get around it.


----------



## george wilson (Nov 27, 2014)

Somewhere I saw pictures of a 42" table Bridgeport being gotten through a regular door in one piece. There were several shots showing the progression of positions the mill was put through. But,it worked out.

I think the mill was brought partly through the door at an angle,with one end of the table sticking through the door. Then,the table was cranked as far as it'd go towards the end that was through the door. Then,the mill could be swung through the door via the short end of the table. I think the door had been taken off the hinges.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 27, 2014)

george wilson said:


> Somewhere I saw pictures of a 42" table Bridgeport being gotten through a regular door in one piece. There were several shots showing the progression of positions the mill was put through. But,it worked out.
> 
> I think the mill was brought partly through the door at an angle,with one end of the table sticking through the door. Then,the table was cranked as far as it'd go towards the end that was through the door. Then,the mill could be swung through the door via the short end of the table. I think the door had been taken off the hinges.



That is exactly how I got my 9x42 through a 36 inch door.  Pull the mill through the doorway backwards, the door was off the hinges.  I just dropped a large bolt into the base mount holes, one side or the other, to pull the mill into position.  Anchored the Come-a-Long to a post outside the door to pull it out.  To pull it in, I anchored to a 4x4 set in another door frame at floor level.  To pull it against the wall, I drilled a hole through the wall and ran a cable out to another anchor point.  Sorry, I don't have any pictures.


----------



## bollie7 (Nov 27, 2014)

CoopVA said:


> That's a great space!  That's a strange looking squirrel...


 haha. thats more or less our equivilent. Brush Tail possum. She's been around for a while. She's got a young male joey that she will be getting close to sending on his way as he's almost as big as her now. We think she might already have another joey in her pouch. That would be her fourth that we know of. We put a little bit of food out for them, particularly in winter when it gets a little bit tougher for them. Not too much though as we dont want them becoming dependent on us. We also have several wild Eastern Ringtail Possums living in the same trees. We have a Macedamia nut tree growing in the back yard. The Ringies come down and eat the green husk on the nuts and then drop the nut. Which I then collect. It works out really well for me as the Ringies get the nuts I can't reach.
My wife and daughter (and myself by association) are wild life carers. We mainly look after possums and its not unusual to have 10 - 20 sick, injured or orphaned possums in care.

bollie7


----------



## bollie7 (Nov 27, 2014)

george wilson said:


> Somewhere I saw pictures of a 42" table Bridgeport being gotten through a regular door in one piece. There were several shots showing the progression of positions the mill was put through. But,it worked out.
> 
> I think the mill was brought partly through the door at an angle,with one end of the table sticking through the door. Then,the table was cranked as far as it'd go towards the end that was through the door. Then,the mill could be swung through the door via the short end of the table. I think the door had been taken off the hinges.



George
I've thought long and hard about how to get the mill into the shed, and whilst I've moved it a lot on flat concrete, Im reluctant to try and move it in one piece into this shed. The mill weighs 1000 Kilograms and the location it has to go to is uphill, through a car port on concrete, then continuing uphill over grass. I'm not terribly excited about pulling it apart but I think that might be the safest option for me. I can get my trailer almost to the door but the trailer is not strong enough to take the full weight of the mill plus I dont really have any means to get it into the trailer in one piece either. If I break it down I'll be able to manage it a lot easier. I'm not in a rush. I dont have any jobs that I need it for and at the moment with all the renovation work that needs to be done on the house, time to play with machines is very limited. In fact there have been several times where I have considered selling it but my wife of 2 years wont let me. She's keen to see it working and also for me to teach her how to use it and the lathe. How good is that?
Have a nice weekend everyone and for the USA members, I hope you all have a good and safe thanks giving weekend.
peter  (bollie7)


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 27, 2014)

bollie7 said:


> haha. thats more or less our equivilent. Brush Tail possum. She's been around for a while. She's got a young male joey that she will be getting close to sending on his way as he's almost as big as her now. We think she might already have another joey in her pouch. That would be her fourth that we know of. We put a little bit of food out for them, particularly in winter when it gets a little bit tougher for them. Not too much though as we dont want them becoming dependent on us. We also have several wild Eastern Ringtail Possums living in the same trees. We have a Macedamia nut tree growing in the back yard. The Ringies come down and eat the green husk on the nuts and then drop the nut. Which I then collect. It works out really well for me as the Ringies get the nuts I can't reach.
> My wife and daughter (and myself by association) are wild life carers. We mainly look after possums and its not unusual to have 10 - 20 sick, injured or orphaned possums in care.
> 
> bollie7



Pretty neat!  They look much more intelligent than our tree rats.

It's a lot of work to care for that many sick/injured/orphaned animals.  Kudos!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 27, 2014)

Not to hijack your post, but I thought you'd appreciate some fun tidbits about our local woodland denizens...

http://www.breachbangclear.com/squirrel-sfqc-watch-this-video-just-because/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bollie7 (Nov 27, 2014)

CoopVA said:


> Pretty neat!  They look much more intelligent than our tree rats.


Ooh, don't about that, these little blokes are not really up there for thinking either. Very short attention span as well.




CoopVA said:


> It's a lot of work to care for that many sick/injured/orphaned animals.  Kudos!


 Thanks - More down to my wife and daughter. After this Sunday we will be down to 2 in care. Then we are taking a break for a while.
Unfortunately domestic cats and dogs are the biggest problem with our wild life. Both are introduced species in this country and the native animals have not evolved any defences against them. Unfortunately a lot of cat owners dont keep their cats in at night and they inflict a terrible amount of death and injury to the native wildlife. Not just possums. A lot of other little marsupials, reptiles and birds.
If a possum gets a puncture wound from a cats teeth, even if the initial wound is not life threatening for the animal, it will die without medical treatment because of the bacteria on the cats teeth. The biggest natural predator for Ringtail possums here in Australia are a big Owl called a "Powerful Owl" (there are also a couple of other Owls whos names escape me atm) and Goannas. The natural reaction from a possum when it perceives a threat is to freeze which make them harder for an Owl or Goanna to see. Sadly for the possum, when the predator is a cat (or dog) all this does is give the cat more time to get closer and strike.
Anyway, thanks for your interest and my apologies for letting this thread get a bit Off Topic

regards
Peter  (bollie7)


----------



## Brendan M (Apr 4, 2015)

bollie7 said:


> Down Under Wonder- welllllll not quite -
> I've cut and pasted a bit of this from my other post in another thread
> Long story involving an ex wife and near bankruptcy because of said ex wife. In my other life I had a 16 metre L X 8 metre D X 2.7 metre high at the wall shed, complete with insulation and 3 phase power. You dont realise how much stuff you accumulate until you have to move on.
> Anyway I've moved all the gear I managed to keep three times in the last five years. I remarried almost two years ago and my new wife and I have been spending a lot of time renovating the old house we have. Every now and then I have been able to fit in a little time in the shed slowly getting it organised.
> ...


Hi Mate


----------



## bollie7 (Apr 5, 2015)

Brendan M said:


> Hi Mate


And the same to you Brendan.
We will be passing through your fair city sometime next Tues afternoon. Going to visit my old aunt who lives at Morayfield. Wont be able to stop though as we have a fairly tight schedule.
bollie7


----------



## Brendan M (Apr 5, 2015)

bollie7 said:


> And the same to you Brendan.
> We will be passing through your fair city sometime next Tues afternoon. Going to visit my old aunt who lives at Morayfield. Wont be able to stop though as we have a fairly tight schedule.
> bollie7


Maybe one day
Brendan


----------



## george wilson (Apr 5, 2015)

I have gotten wrecker(tow) trucks with their typical short cranes on the back to move machines more than once. Cost me about $50.00 each time(some time ago!!),but they got the job done.

Could a wrecker get up to your door with the Bridgeport hung from its crane? The standard automotive tow trucks can certainly handle the weight with no problem.

I don't know what you call these tow trucks in australia,so I hope I'm being clear enough.

I don't mean TILT BED trucks,though I did get one to move  very large lathes twice.


----------



## Bill C. (Apr 5, 2015)

george wilson said:


> I have gotten wrecker(tow) trucks with their typical short cranes on the back to move machines more than once. Cost me about $50.00 each time(some time ago!!),but they got the job done.
> 
> Could a wrecker get up to your door with the Bridgeport hung from its crane? The standard automotive tow trucks can certainly handle the weight with no problem.
> 
> ...




My old boss had a CNC machine center moved with a large truck wrecker with a boom.  If his mill has a bolt hole on top for a big eye bolt that would be great way to lift it.


----------



## 2volts (Apr 6, 2015)

george wilson said:


> I have gotten wrecker(tow) trucks with their typical short cranes on the back to move machines more than once. Cost me about $50.00 each time(some time ago!!),but they got the job done.
> 
> Could a wrecker get up to your door with the Bridgeport hung from its crane? The standard automotive tow trucks can certainly handle the weight with no problem.
> 
> ...




Over here, just about all the "tow trucks" for cars are tilt trays these days. Only see the crane "tow trucks" used for heavy duty truck and bus recovery. Couldn't get them to break wind in bed for $50 let alone do a lift!


----------



## Bill C. (Apr 6, 2015)

When I was delivering cars for a auto auction back in 1970's, those big truck wreckers charged $50 bucks to turn the key.  Don't even want to guess what they charge today.

So they don't have boom trucks, any chance of a contractor style four wheel drive fork truck you can rent?


----------

